# Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II "Fix"



## aaronh (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

I am one of those who doesn't really like the attention that my 70-200 2.8L IS II can bring. I got creative with some gaffer's tape and fixed my "problem"!

I know I may receive some flak from those who would see this as the equivalent of a putting bumper sticker on a Ferrari, but for me, I suits my needs quite well and I'm quite happy with how it turned out!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 8, 2013)

Where did you buy the tape? I heard the regular one from B&H leaves residues.


----------



## aaronh (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually don't remember where I got it but (edit: I got it on Amazon: JVCC Premium Grade Gaffer's Tape). I did some research and I've heard both ways. I did a test where I put a small piece on the bottom for a few weeks and it came off quite easily with no residue. I'm sure if it does leave residue I can carefully get it off with goo gone or something...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 8, 2013)

If it gets really hot for a while and is left on for weeks or months, it might leave some residue. Not sure how much, if any, as I haven't done this before. Interesting thought, and probably easier to remove than any of those lens wraps that you can buy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2013)

You forgot to stencil "AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II" on your black lens. :-X


----------



## aaronh (Feb 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You forgot to stencil "AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II" on your black lens. :-X



I knew I'd get one of these!


----------



## iaind (Feb 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You forgot to stencil "AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II" on your black lens. :-X



If anybody asks say its a prototype and I've signed an NDA


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2013)

aaronh said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to stencil "AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II" on your black lens. :-X
> ...



Preemptive strike? The off-white can be conspicuous. I do wonder, though - Canon paints the lens white for a couple of reasons, one of which is to keep the internal temperature of the lens lower in the sun (the other is shameless marketing, of course!). Probably not a big deal.


----------



## Menace (Feb 8, 2013)

Good for you if that you get your desired effect.

I'm sure the off white paint keep the temperature down - I've been shooting on some hots days lately and I'm glad the white paint is there.

Cheers


----------



## aaronh (Feb 8, 2013)

iaind said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to stencil "AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II" on your black lens. :-X
> ...



Haha! Maybe a picture of me using it will show up on this site 



Menace said:


> Good for you if that you get your desired effect.
> 
> I'm sure the off white paint keep the temperature down - I've been shooting on some hots days lately and I'm glad the white paint is there.
> 
> Cheers



I will be sure to be aware of the heat--if it were getting too hot would I be able to tell by touch, do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Harv (Feb 8, 2013)

LensCoat (can be removed in seconds and is residue free)..... just sayin' ;D


----------



## Viggo (Feb 8, 2013)

If the 100 L and the 135 and all the nikons survive the heat, then this will too. "Shameless marketing" is much easier to believe.


----------



## mbpics (Feb 8, 2013)

Viggo said:


> If the 100 L and the 135 and all the nikons survive the heat, then this will too. "Shameless marketing" is much easier to believe.



Yup, the "big whites" are supposedly painted that way so that excess heat does not cause the fluorite elements to expand, but on a lens like this it's purely marketing.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Feb 8, 2013)

We love our white lenses, people think we're professionals!! ;D


----------



## aaronh (Feb 8, 2013)

Harv said:


> LensCoat (can be removed in seconds and is residue free)..... just sayin' ;D



I looked at LensCoat but I think mine looks better


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 8, 2013)

Auric Goldfinger had his painted in 24 carat gold ;D


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 8, 2013)

Boooo... hisssss !!!!


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL


----------



## iaind (Feb 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Auric Goldfinger had his painted in 24 carat gold ;D



It wasn't lenses he painted in 24 carat gold but beautiful bodies


----------



## Viggo (Feb 8, 2013)

iaind said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Auric Goldfinger had his painted in 24 carat gold ;D
> ...



The 1dx you mean?


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 8, 2013)

Viggo said:


> iaind said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Well played sir! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2013)

mbpics said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > If the 100 L and the 135 and all the nikons survive the heat, then this will too. "Shameless marketing" is much easier to believe.
> ...



The 100/2.8L Macro IS and 135/2L do not have any fluorite elements, but the 70-200/2.8L IS II does have a fluorite element. 

BTW, it's not about 'survival' - no one (at least, not me) is suggesting a little sunshine will cause a fluorite element to crack. It's about functionality - if the increased heat causes an element to expand beyond design tolerances, IQ will likely suffer.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 9, 2013)

Viggo said:


> If the 100 L and the 135 and all the nikons survive the heat, then this will too. "Shameless marketing" is much easier to believe.



Physics........................Physics.


----------



## archiea (Feb 9, 2013)

Who says black is the default color for lenses? I say make them all white!!!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 9, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > If the 100 L and the 135 and all the nikons survive the heat, then this will too. "Shameless marketing" is much easier to believe.
> ...



Yes, yes, the same physics that says if my lens is melting I'm already inside..


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > If the 100 L and the 135 and all the nikons survive the heat, then this will too. "Shameless marketing" is much easier to believe.
> ...



The white color on most Canon lenses is really there to protect some lens' elements, except for the 70-300L where it's pure marketing.

Btw I also taped my 70-300L for reasons: a) inconspicuous when doing nature shots, the commercial lens covers are very expensive, b) looks cheaper = theft hopefully less likely, c) less embarrassing ("I'm rich! I feel pro! Bow down and step aside to make room for the photog!").


----------



## Brand B (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm. Maybe I'll have my lenses chrome plated. Even less heat absorption, and they'll inconspicuously take on the color of their surroundings.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 12, 2013)

Shurtape P-672 on the way!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 21, 2013)

aaronh said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> I am one of those who doesn't really like the attention that my 70-200 2.8L IS II can bring. I got creative with some gaffer's tape and fixed my "problem"!
> 
> I know I may receive some flak from those who would see this as the equivalent of a putting bumper sticker on a Ferrari, but for me, I suits my needs quite well and I'm quite happy with how it turned out!



How'd you cut it so accurately? I am having trouble cutting neat strips of exact widths


----------



## aaronh (Apr 10, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> aaronh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys and gals,
> ...



I measured it very precisely and cut with an X-acto knife and a straight-edge. (I taped the tape to a cutting board and then reapplied it to the lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 10, 2013)

What did your 70-200 do to derserve that punishment?


----------



## Grumbaki (Apr 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> c) less embarrassing ("(...) step aside to make room for the photog!").



On many occasions, when shooting in a crowded place where cameras are a common thing, I found that to be a major plus!


----------

